
Ask HN: Best ways to bill when consulting? - aenimel
I'm starting to do some work as a consultant/freelancer, while I transition from a full-time job to working more on my own projects. I've already set my hourly rate, and I'm wondering: what should I be doing when billing my clients?<p>For example:<p>* How often do I send my clients a bill? (Every two weeks?)<p>* What should be included in the bill? Do I simply state the hours worked * hourly rate = total charge, or do I list a breakdown of what I've done?<p>* Are there any particular products/apps I should be using (e.g., I've heard vaguely of http://www.getballpark.com/), or is it standard to simply send a plaintext email?<p>(Hopefully I'm not being too anal; I just don't want to look like too much of a newbie.)
======
freddealmeida
First, watch "Fuck you, Pay me." <http://www.vimeo.com/22053820>
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ydqjqZ_3oc>

Then with your newly minted contract, estimate total billing for the project.
So if you are charging 100 USD a hour, and expect it will take 100 hours, you
would be billing for 10,000USD. Rather simple so far. Then determine how you
would like to be paid. Common models are 50% up front, the rest on delivery;
100% on delivery (usually for F500 firms); or 100% upfront. Billing by the
hour, will annoy your clients unless the amounts are small. Some firms also
have payment terms which means you may not see any money on a normal invoice
for months. Just make sure its clearly outlined in your contract.

If you really need to make your invoices look good, here are a number of
services. But nothing special is necessary. It should not be email though. Put
it in a word or pdf document so they can print it out, put it into their
files.

And there is no problem in asking questions. Or being a newbie.

Just remember, "Fuck you, Pay me"

